# Kleinen Riss im Glas beim Handy reparieren (lassen) ?



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist mein Handy runtergefallen natürlich GENAU auf eine Ecke, so dass im unteren linken Bereich des Display-Glases Risse entstanden sind - trotz Kunststoffschutz ums Handy herum. Das Gehäuse selbst (Metall) hat nichts abbekommen, vlt. hat es Glas sogar erwischt WEIL es Metall ist? ^^

Naja, egal: ich hab ein Foto angehangen mit nem Ausschnitt in der Ecke, um zu zeigen, was wirklich Risse sind und was nur Kratzer/Schlieren auf der Displayfolie.

"muss" man so was reparieren lassen? Das Display selbst ist okay, es ist wohl nur das Glas. Es gibt auch keinerlei negative Beeinflussung auf die Funktion. Kann man so was vlt mit Harz reparieren, so wie Autoscheiben-Mini-Schäden? Weiß jemand, was so was ca kostet? Das ganze Display austauschen wäre doof, denn viele günstige Services sind nur auf die 5-6 größten Hersteller spezialisiert, meines ist aber ein ZTE Blade V6, für dass selbst passende Handy-Hüllen eine Seltenheit sind... 

Kann man es vlt. sogar selber reparieren?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Dezember 2015)

Müssen tut man gar nix.
Wenn noch alles geht ist es eher die frage ob du mit dem Makel Leben kannst. 
Obs reparierbar ist kommt drauf an wie das Smartphone aufgebaut ist da ist Google dein freund.
Was dann auch noch dir frage ist was kostet das Ersatzteil denn bei nem Gerät das man für ca. 160€ neu bekommt ist eine Displaybruchreperatur oft nicht rentabel.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Müssen tut man gar nix.
> Wenn noch alles geht ist es eher die frage ob du mit dem Makel Leben kannst.
> Obs reparierbar ist kommt drauf an wie das Smartphone aufgebaut ist da ist Google dein freund.
> Was dann auch noch dir frage ist was kostet das Ersatzteil denn bei nem Gerät das man für ca. 160€ neu bekommt ist eine Displaybruchreperatur oft nicht rentabel.


 Eben, ein ganzes Display würde ich auch nicht wechseln wollen - aber kann man bei so einem Schaden vielleicht mit Harz die Risse etwas kitten (lassen), zumindest so, dass es stabilisiert wird und nicht weiter zersplittert? Rein optisch ist das für mich doof, aber kein Problem. Es geht ja auch nicht über den sichtbaren Bereich.


----------



## pain474 (14. Dezember 2015)

Quatsch. Selbst wenn der Bildschirm komplett zersplittert ist könntest du damit leben, wenn es dich nicht stört. Hab zwei Freunde, die haben auch ne tolle Spiderman-App und leben damit.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Selbst wenn der Bildschirm komplett zersplittert ist könntest du damit leben, wenn es dich nicht stört. Hab zwei Freunde, die haben auch ne tolle Spiderman-App und leben damit.



okay, alles klar - irgendwo hatte ich halt auch mal gelesen, dass da Feuchtigkeit reinkommen könnte (was ja nicht unlogisch ist) UND es dann ggf Probleme gibt... 

ansonsten frag ich mal bei Gelegenheit bei so einem Laden nach - wenn der nen Zwanni nehmen würde für eine optische Ausbesserung, dann wäre es mir das Wert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Dezember 2015)

Solang es geht mach nix drann auch der Laden wirddir nur nen wechsel anbieten denn sowas wie Steinschlagreperatur von carglass fürs Handy gibts noch nicht.
Kleb ne Displayfolie oder so drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Solang es geht mach nix drann auch der Laden wirddir nur nen wechsel anbieten denn sowas wie Steinschlagreperatur von carglass fürs Handy gibts noch nicht.
> Kleb ne Displayfolie oder so drauf und gut ist.


Ne Folie IST eh schon drauf  

is aber auch echt Pech, genau auf die Ecke UND Betonboden...


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab bei meinem Z1c schon 2mal das Display gewechselt ich kenn das [emoji6]


----------



## Jodro161 (14. Dezember 2015)

Solang es Funktioniert ist alles gut, ob man mit dem Schönheitsfehler leben kann, ist wieder was anderes. 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es ein ZTE? 
Wenn du es reparieren lassen möchtest ist meist unwirtschaftlich, da steigen die Kosten vom VK des Handys mit der Rep. da es keine Teilreparaturen mehr gibt. 
Wenn du es beim Drittanbieter machen lässt erlischt dadurch die Garantie hab ich erfahren.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2015)

Jodro161 schrieb:


> Solang es Funktioniert ist alles gut, ob man mit dem Schönheitsfehler leben kann, ist wieder was anderes.
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es ein ZTE?
> Wenn du es reparieren lassen möchtest ist meist unwirtschaftlich, da steigen die Kosten vom VK des Handys mit der Rep. da es keine Teilreparaturen mehr gibt.


 naja, selbst bei einem freien Drittanbieter würde ein kompletter Wechsel ja fast den Neupreis ergeben. Da macht es ja mehr Sinn - WENN es mich stören würde - wenn ich meines verkaufe an jemanden, der kein Problem damit hat, und ein neues kaufe


----------



## Jodro161 (14. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, selbst bei einem freien Drittanbieter würde ein kompletter Wechsel ja fast den Neupreis ergeben. Da macht es ja mehr Sinn - WENN es mich stören würde - wenn ich meines verkaufe an jemanden, der kein Problem damit hat, und ein neues kaufe



das kann gut sein, ich kann dir nicht sagen was es kosten würde, wenn du es bei einem Drittanbieter machen lässt. 
Hab nur selber zig fälle gehabt, da ich selbst im Servicebereich tätig bin.


----------

